# ??‍♂️?‍♀️ First responders train on autonomous shuttles



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

ORLANDO, Fla. - The Lake Nona community is just weeks away before driverless shuttles hit the road.
Before Beep and its autonomous shuttles can begin in the area, first responders need to be ready in case of an emergency.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/first-responders-train-as-autonomous-shuttles-come-to-lake-nona
Older Australians in Canberra have been given the opportunity to get around on a driverless shuttle. AAP

https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/older-community-tries-driverless-shuttle-c-128900


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> ORLANDO, Fla. - The Lake Nona community is just weeks away before driverless shuttles hit the road.
> Before Beep and its autonomous shuttles can begin in the area, first responders need to be ready in case of an emergency.
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/first-responders-train-as-autonomous-shuttles-come-to-lake-nona
> ...


where's the video proof of these things in action ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> where's the video proof of these things in action ?


.......asked the Uber driver who qualified the US moon landing as a Hoax.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lake Nona? Oh great, these parents can lead the opposition.
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190606-er664ajanjcplnxyyeloybo424-story.html


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ahh... Lake nona.

Interesting neighborhood. 99% of my fares i've ever gotten out of there have been 10+ mile (because your forced to get on the highway to get anywhere.

It's also newly built homes (in the last 10 years) with virtually no low end communities. The middle class apartments/condos is as low as it goes.

Most of them go to the airport, the children's hospital fares exceed 10 miles. That shuttle is going to get next to zero use, as everyone who lives in lake nona owns a car (not an exaggeration)

If I accept a fare in lake nona.. My years of experience puts the odds of fares in this range.

75% going to the airport
24% coming out of the children's hospital and going across town (late night guaranteed it's from the children's hospital)
1% someone's car is broken down or they are planning on getting hammered at a bar.

A community shuttle is a hilarious waste, most people live multiple miles from even the grocery stores, the low speed (and stops) is going to leave them as a mere novelty. Probably a poorly used one. There also arn't many if any hip clubs/bars in that neighborhood either, people tend to grab an uber out to the bars. (yes i'm admitting choosing an uber over taxi)


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ahh... Lake nona.
> 
> Interesting neighborhood. 99% of my fares i've ever gotten out of there have been 10+ mile (because your forced to get on the highway to get anywhere.
> 
> ...


?Thx U Mr Renascence Man @Stevie The magic Unicorn
Excellent objective opinion by someone with no vested interest either way, and! who has tech, elder care and real estate credibility, credentials & experience ?

I trust Greg @iheartuber ? is taking notes and will include @Stevie The magic Unicorn astute observations at his employer's Wednesday update meeting https://secureenergy.org/


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Florida is slowly becoming Pleasantville. It's disturbing. Endless box homes on a 1/12th of a acre parcel where you can hear your neighbors conversation from inside your home. Gated communities with overzealous guards and a communist home owners association trying to fine you for having the wrong shade of green mailbox. 

Had to move to the country side to get away from the madness.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> ?Thx U Mr Renascence Man @Stevie The magic Unicorn
> Excellent objective opinion by someone with no vested interest either way, and! who has tech, elder care and real estate credibility, credentials & experience ?
> 
> I trust Greg @iheartuber ? is taking notes and will include @Stevie The magic Unicorn astute observations at his employer's Wednesday update meeting https://secureenergy.org/


Sarcasm apreciated,

But there's really just aint anything in Lake nona except a bunch of houses and like 2 specialist hospitals and 2 shopping centers (and a Marriot hotel)

I went through and there arn't any actual bar bars in Lake nona. The one thing that DOES stand out as a testing ground is that there is in fact a lot of new construction and very little pedestrian activity.

this is the HIGHLIGHTS of lake Nona,

A highschool/middle school. A VA, a children's hospital, and a minor shopping center.

Lake Nona is the quintessential example of car dependent suburbia.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> .......asked the Uber driver who qualified the US moon landing as a Hoax.


the moon landing was factually proven to be a hoax






this is 6 of the 7 supposedly dead Challenger space shuttle astro"not"s alive and well






let me know when you got proof SDC'a are better than human drivers


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the moon landing was factually proven to be a hoax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


⚠Read the whole library, Elder Neigbor , but the cheese will still smell after four days. ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠Read the whole library, Elder Neigbor , but the cheese will still smell after four days. ?


you have never posted proof sdc's work better than humans, tomato, and you never will


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you have never posted proof sdc's work better than humans, tomato, and you never will


..........Additionally, I've never posted the sun rises in the morning and sets in the evening. My bad ? 
Next week: pho·to·syn·the·sis
Class dismissed


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> ..........Additionally, I've never posted the sun rises in the morning and sets in the evening. My bad ?
> Next week: pho·to·syn·the·sis
> Class dismissed


no idea what that means, BabelBouser, but then again nobody cares what you are saying anyhow


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> ORLANDO, Fla. - The Lake Nona community is just weeks away before driverless shuttles hit the road.
> Before Beep and its autonomous shuttles can begin in the area, first responders need to be ready in case of an emergency.
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/first-responders-train-as-autonomous-shuttles-come-to-lake-nona
> ...


Independence ? more like an exit strategy to the next dimension.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no idea what that means, BabelBouser, but then again nobody cares what you are saying anyhow


Confirmed Friendo,
you're aligned with The ? Tomato Greg @iheartuber
cool ?
Mystery solved, ur a fellow Tomato SDC Cubical Traveler ?



U/L guy said:


> Independence ? more like an exit strategy to the next dimension.


The "majority" of Drivers throughout this website have gone on record They Don't like dealing with the elderly.
Subsequently the elderly will eliminate the hater driver.

Driverless Shuttles are rolling Successfully as u read this on corporate campuses, retirement communities, airports etc. ⬇⬇↙

https://www.providencejournal.com/n...de-on-providence-self-driving-shuttle-service
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/a-self-driving-shuttle-bus-is-on-the-move-at-brussels-airport.html⬆⬆↗

⚠ A precursor to EVENTUAL elimination of the unemployable low skill Uber driver ? that's how ? The Tomato @iheartuber makes his living.

Reminder, Uber's a Gig not a career ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ..........Additionally, I've never posted the sun rises in the morning and sets in the evening. My bad ?
> Next week: pho·to·syn·the·sis
> Class dismissed


Wait... this whole talk of the Tomato is confusing things

Is he me? Is he you? Who cares

Let's focus on the issue at hand:

Are you, RabbleRouser, for or against robo taxis?

I'm against (strongly) for many reasons. But mainly I just don't think they'll work for a variety of complex reasons.

What about you?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Wait... this whole talk of the Tomato is confusing things
> 
> Is he me? Is he you? Who cares
> 
> ...


? Greg, try sticking to the.......
.......top·ic ⬅
/ˈtäpik/
_noun⬇_

a matter dealt with in a text, discourse, or conversation; a subject



uberdriverfornow said:


> where's the video proof of these things in action ?


You can't Stop what's coming
They all ain't waiting on U or Tomato ? @iheartuber


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ? Greg, try sticking to the.......
> .......top·ic
> 
> @iheartuber


Ok this is me sticking to the topic:

Are you FOR or AGAINST Robo taxis?



RabbleRouser said:


> You can't Stop what's coming @iheartuber


I think you're FOR robo taxis if this comment is any indication.

Or at the very least you seem to believe that they will be an inevitable creation no matter what.

One question then: if that's the case, how come they said this in 2017 and today- nothing?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Ok this is me sticking to the topic:
> 
> Are you FOR or AGAINST Robo taxis?
> 
> ...


OK professor ? Greg Tomato ? 
U "think" while the rest of
Us help push our nation's economy 
Forward ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> OK professor ? Greg Tomato ?
> U "think" while the rest of
> Us help push our nation's economy
> Forward ?


You still haven't said if you are FOR or AGAINST robo taxis

Why won't you answer that?

It seems a pretty basic question given the nature of this board

I answered it on my end: I'm against it

But not only that I think that for a variety of reasons it just won't work. Maybe it could work in a really long time or maybe even not at all.

Anyway, why won't you answer?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> You still haven't said if you are FOR or AGAINST robo taxis
> 
> Why won't you answer that?
> 
> ...


I pass on documented articles, studies & media articles specific to SDC.

➡ IF the majority of these links are Pro SDC it's only because that's what is being written. It's Not about Me.

You, Greg The Tomato ? @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke are a paid ignored corporate shill promoting with fiduciary to your Wallet ⬅


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Autonomous?


> The shuttles can top out at *16 miles per hour*, can hold up to 15 people each, and will travel on a *fixed route* throughout the *17-square-mile* community.
> 
> "We'll always have *an attendant on the shuttle* that's able to do and needed to be done from a manual perspective," Beep CEO Joe Moye said.


Heh, yeah. That will replace drivers.



uberdriverfornow said:


> the moon landing was factually proven to be a hoax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Elvis is still alive.

But seriously, it would be harder to keep tens of thousands of people silent about some supposed conspiracy than to just go to the moon. Having lived through those times, I saw all the incremental steps taken. From the Gemini programs to all the Apollo missions, the world could see the progress (and failures). Why would NASA fake something like the Apollo 1 mission fire and deaths? What does that gain them? Likewise with the Challenger and Columbia tragedies?

I guess it is harder to believe that we actually went to the moon for the younger generations. Because it may be hard to believe doesn't mean it didn't happen. BTW, all those conspiracy thery videos have been debunked by reputable groups and research like National Geographic. Nvidia has also explained some of the supposed inconsistencies as well.

If you don't want to believe NASA, how about the European Space Agency?
https://www.esa.int/About_Us/Welcome_to_ESA/ESA_history/ESA_birthday_card_of_Apollo_11_landing_site


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> I pass on documented articles, studies & media articles specific to SDC.
> 
> ➡ IF the majority of these links are Pro SDC it's only because that's what is being written. It's Not about Me.
> 
> You, Greg The Tomato ? @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke are a paid ignored corporate shill promoting with fiduciary to your Wallet ⬅


First off, I'm not the Tomato I'm an Uber driver. Any of my posts can tell you that

Secondly, there are a ton of articles out there but the ones you post are usually pro SDC articles written by people who have in your words "skin in the game" so the authenticity is dubious at best.

Thirdly, are you saying you will NOT give your own opinion if SDCs are gonna happen or not? Why not? Wait, never mind I answered my own question. Because you're not smart enough. Got it.

Finally, there once was a user named Tomatopaste who legend has it was banned by the mods. Either way he's here no more as Tomatopaste (although I theorize he's taken on another if not many other new user names). Anyway, I made a guess that he was a guy named Greg Rogers. If I was actually correct then what do you know about that?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> First off, I'm not the Tomato I'm an Uber driver. Any of my posts can tell you that
> 
> Secondly, there are a ton of articles out there but the ones you post are usually pro SDC articles written by people who have in your words "skin in the game" so the authenticity is dubious at best.
> 
> ...


TL: DR

? Greg, Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at Securing America's Future Energy (SAFE),

?Maybe u can explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote & convince Uber Taxi Drivers of anything ??

Seriously, Drivers are basically the powerless working poor.
Does ur organization feel convincing Uber drivers of the validity of SDC will
Increase R & D?

?Rogers, u can't stop what's comin'


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> TL: DR
> 
> ? Greg, Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at Securing America's Future Energy (SAFE),
> 
> ...


Whether I am the Tomato or not (I'm not BTW) the fact is he HATES Uber drivers, and YOU hate Uber drivers (your exact words you called them "the powerless working poor").

So if that's the case why are you ripping on The Tomato? You guys should be like peas in a pod.



RabbleRouser said:


> TL: DR
> 
> ? Greg, Director of Government Affairs and Mobility Innovation at Securing America's Future Energy (SAFE),
> 
> ...


BTW if the REAL Greg wants to "secure America's future energy" I can tell him how to do that in 2 words: MORE FRACKING!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Autonomous?
> 
> Heh, yeah. That will replace drivers.
> 
> ...


all of the astronauts anywhere in the world are Freemasons, all buddies, as well as for most of ceo's and famous people in entertainment and news...they all agree to not talk about their lies and secrets

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons
this guy breaks it all down in all his vids






until about 5 years ago I was like the 99.99% of the people at the bottom of the Freemasonic pyramid on the back of the $1.00 dollar bill in your wallet...then i woke up

most people have been fooled as i was

they just don't know any better


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Robotaxis, the new reality show coming your way, formly known as demolition derby.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Robotaxis, the new reality show coming your way, formly known as demolition derby.


Don't let Greg ? Rogers @iheartuber hear ya


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all of the astronauts anywhere in the world are Freemasons, all buddies, as well as for most of ceo's and famous people in entertainment and news...they all agree to not talk about their lies and secrets
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons
> this guy breaks it all down in all his vids
> ...


A few things. as I am willing to give the benefit of the doubt I did some checking. Of the 24 astronauts that orbited the moon and the 12 that sat foot on the moon, only 3 were on your list of Freemasons. Neil Armstrong, you know the first man to set foot on the moon, is not on that list. The three were Aldrin(11), Mitchell(14), Irwin(15). FYI, there were thousands that worked on and verified the Apollo missions and they were all over the world. They were not all freemasons. Actual mission tracking was done from various parts of the world but people all over the world were also listening to radio transmissions.

All of these people were freemasons?








Kennedy Space Center Launch Control

As to the russian Vids guy, consider the source. Because some clown makes a vid and you believe it? Especially, one called russian Vids?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> A few things. as I am willing to give the benefit of the doubt I did some checking. Of the 24 astronauts that orbited the moon and the 12 that sat foot on the moon, only 3 were on your list of Freemasons. Neil Armstrong, you know the first man to set foot on the moon, is not on that list. The three were Aldrin(11), Mitchell(14), Irwin(15). FYI, there were thousands that worked on and verified the Apollo missions and they were all over the world. They were not all freemasons. Actual mission tracking was done from various parts of the world but people all over the world were also listening to radio transmissions.
> 
> All of these people were freemasons?
> View attachment 328043
> ...


Are they astronots ? They either know it's all a lie or they are simply going along with it like you are.

I guess he's russian, but it sounds like you've fallen for the "russia is the boogeyman" concept they have used to create the CIA and scare people since they installed communism in the Soviet Union last century.

I'll ask you a simple question, name one real thing Russia has ever done to the US.

Name one good thing the CIA has done for the USA since their inception after the Freemasons created the "Cold War" nonsense to scare everyone.

Did they save us from 9/11 ? What exactly are they working on all the time, as the most sinister and secretive agency in the world.

They have never done a single good thing in their entire history and even Harry Truman who signed them into law stated they have been operating outside their charter since their inception.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are they astronots ? They either know it's all a lie or they are simply going along with it like you are.
> 
> I guess he's russian, but it sounds like you've fallen for the "russia is the boogeyman" concept they have used to create the CIA and scare people since they installed communism in the Soviet Union last century.
> 
> ...


 tomato ?, do u live with family ?
https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/how-aging-brain-affects-thinking


iheartuber said:


> Whether I am the Tomato or not (I'm not BTW) the fact is he HATES Uber drivers, and YOU hate Uber drivers (your exact words you called them "the powerless working poor").
> 
> So if that's the case why are you ripping on The Tomato? You guys should be like peas in a pod.
> 
> ...


⚠Once again
➡ Greg, can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are they astronots ? They either know it's all a lie or they are simply going along with it like you are.
> 
> I guess he's russian, but it sounds like you've fallen for the "russia is the boogeyman" concept they have used to create the CIA and scare people since they installed communism in the Soviet Union last century.
> 
> ...


The Internet Research Agency is thought to be behind many disinformation sites that are created strictly to divide people and cause conflict in the US. The video that you want to blindly believe is exactly the type of shtuff they try to disseminate. It apparently has worked with you as you believe it and think anyone that doesn't believe are part of the conspiracy. Per the New York Times (not the CIA):
*"The company (Twitter) said it was still finding new suspicious activity by Russians, and that it had found and removed 418 accounts linked to Russia between last October and December. Previously, Twitter removed 3,843 accounts linked to the Russian government-associated troll farm called the Internet Research Agency." *
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/technology/twitter-disinformation-united-states-russia.html
The IRA is also known (proven) to have started various local conflicts by creating Antifa web sites and posts and also created free speech sites and plotted the eventual followers of those sites to protest at the same place on the same day. Another example was a pro-Islam sites and pro-conservative sites - again strictly with the motive to create conflict. Black Lives Matter sites and White Lives Matter sites...

As to the CIA, no-one really knows what they do. By the same token, it sounds like you believe the CIA and Freemasons are your "boogeyman"!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> tomato ?, do u live with family ?
> https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/how-aging-brain-affects-thinking
> 
> ⚠Once again
> ➡ Greg, can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


lol tomato using his other accounts to call everyone else tomato is pure comedy



CarpeNoctem said:


> The Internet Research Agency is thought to be behind many disinformation sites that are created strictly to divide people and cause conflict in the US. The video that you want to blindly believe is exactly the type of shtuff they try to disseminate. It apparently has worked with you as you believe it and think anyone that doesn't believe are part of the conspiracy. Per the New York Times (not the CIA):
> *"The company (Twitter) said it was still finding new suspicious activity by Russians, and that it had found and removed 418 accounts linked to Russia between last October and December. Previously, Twitter removed 3,843 accounts linked to the Russian government-associated troll farm called the Internet Research Agency." *
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/technology/twitter-disinformation-united-states-russia.html
> The IRA is also known (proven) to have started various local conflicts by creating Antifa web sites and posts and also created free speech sites and plotted the eventual followers of those sites to protest at the same place on the same day. Another example was a pro-Islam sites and pro-conservative sites - again strictly with the motive to create conflict. Black Lives Matter sites and White Lives Matter sites...
> ...


nice try using disinformation to deflect from the 33 degree Scottish Rite Freemasons that run the world behind the scenes

the whole "Russia is the boogeyman" nonsense is meant to keep people distracted and fighting the wrong enemy

you still haven't stated what exactly Russia has done to the US.....and that's because even though communism is horrible, Russia as a whole, hasn't done anything to the US in their entire history

instead, the Freemasons are pushing the world toward the New World Order that their boy George Bush Sr was always talking about in his speeches, the same one written on the same $1.00 bill I talked about earlier


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol tomato using his other accounts to call everyone else tomato is pure comedy
> 
> 
> nice try using disinformation to deflect from the 33 degree Scottish Rite Freemasons that run the world behind the scenes
> ...


I have stated exactly what Russian actors have done on the behalf of Russia.

If you want to believe that russia has done nothing I could forward the proposition that we have done nothing to russia. I would then ask you for proof for anything we have done against russia.

Here's a hint for you... I have known many masons and have been invited to join. While I find their beliefs and rituals a bit strange, they are not 'next level' people. They are just Joes with jobs and families living life like everyone else.

New World Order but yet you don't believe Alex Jones? I'm betting you are also a fan of "Mad" Mike Hughes.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> tomato ?, do u live with family ?
> https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/how-aging-brain-affects-thinking
> 
> ⚠Once again
> ➡ Greg, can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


Monica told me a long time ago that for whatever ungodly reason finding out what the general public thinks about robo taxis was part of their marching orders from their clients.

Apparently, in the very early days of the Tomato he was a nice guy and got like literally zero replies, so he started insulting Uber drivers (not unlike how you are doing it) and the replies came in like hotcakes.

Why they had to have an official study about this I have no idea. This is all basic common sense, but I guess when people hire you then you gotta go through the motions.

So that's why the Tomato does what he does. I think it's a fool's errand but hey, he just got a fat new job so who
Knows.

In my fantasy I like to think that my posts caused MAJOR headaches for him at work but I guess I'll never know


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Monica told me a long time ago that for whatever ungodly reason finding out what the general public thinks about robo taxis was part of their marching orders from their clients.
> 
> Apparently, in the very early days of the Tomato he was a nice guy and got like literally zero replies, so he started insulting Uber drivers (not unlike how you are doing it) and the replies came in like hotcakes.
> 
> ...


⚠Once again
➡ Greg, can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I have stated exactly what Russian actors have done on the behalf of Russia.
> 
> If you want to believe that russia has done nothing I could forward the proposition that we have done nothing to russia. I would then ask you for proof for anything we have done against russia.
> 
> ...


the lower level masons at the local lodges are normally good people....but they dont know what the high ranking degree masons are really up to....especially their Baphomet worship

i gave a ride to 1st degree mason to a lodge in SF ... by the end of the ride he conceded that he shouldnt even be going to the lodge but i assured him that he's doing good by helping people out and to not lose heart just because of what the high degree members are doing


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As to the CIA, no-one really knows what they do. By the same token, it sounds like you believe the CIA and Freemasons are your "boogeyman"!


The Tomato ? @uberdriverfornow Believes anyone under 60YO, ☎ Telephones and computers ? are the ?‍♂"boogeyman" ?‍♂


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ⚠Once again
> ➡ Greg, can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


The first 2 sentences explain it

After that I just threw in my 2 cents


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> The first 2 sentences explain it
> 
> After that I just threw in my 2 cents


Thankfully Uber Drivers are Not "the general public"
Uber Drivers are the low skill working poor.

If they were the general public, USA ?? would be a third world nation

⚠Once again
➡ Greg @iheartuber , can U explain, in 2 sentences, why your organization feel it necessary to promote SDC to powerless working poor Uber Taxi Drivers ??⬅


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Thankfully Uber Drivers are Not "the general public"
> Uber Drivers are the low skill working poor.
> 
> If they were the general public, USA ?? would be a third world nation
> ...


It's not my organization

I have spoken with you about this uh I mean the Tomato (wink, wink) and I've gotten a pretty good idea what the MO is/was

The boss lady Monica was mature and fun and nice. Unfortunately she posts very little and we're stuck with the Tomato

Ok man, your schtick is getting real boring

You definitely have no future in any kind of creative field like advertising or filmmaking.



RabbleRouser said:


> I pass on documented articles, studies & media articles specific to SDC.
> 
> ➡ IF the majority of these links are Pro SDC it's only because that's what is being written. It's Not about Me.
> 
> You, Greg The Tomato ? @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke are a paid ignored corporate shill promoting with fiduciary to your Wallet ⬅


To answer your question:

Why would a fancy office like the one The Tomato works at wanna hang around talking to a bunch of loser Uber Drivers on UP?

Monica told us why and it's archived for anyone who wants to read it.

I'll sum it up in 2 sentences:

1. Their goal is to convince people that SDCs will happen
2. They believe "social media is a powerful tool" so they don't have the same disparaging opinion about Uber drivers as you're talking about now

As for my 2 cents, the entire firm: the clients, Monica, the Tomato- they were all as wrong about this as the polls were about predicting Hillary would be elected President.

The part that they just never understood is that there are legit reasons why SDCs will never happen and every Uber Driver knows them like the back of their hands because we drive people for a living all day.

It appears that your strategy is to keep posting articles all day long so that eventually drivers on UP will start to believe that "it's gonna happen someday"

But there's a problem that you didn't figure: when reality starts to contradict the foolish optimism of those articles you're left with egg on your face.

Read the whole thing here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-to-1-00-per-mile.206470/page-15#post-3101345


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the lower level masons at the local lodges are normally good people....but they dont know what the high ranking degree masons are really up to....especially their Baphomet worship
> 
> i gave a ride to 1st degree mason to a lodge in SF ... by the end of the ride he conceded that he shouldnt even be going to the lodge but i assured him that he's doing good by helping people out and to not lose heart just because of what the high degree members are doing


There are many secret societies and clubs and meetings and ... but that does not prove there is an actual group that controls everything or puts forth conspiracies. There are the assholes out there, like George Soros that is trying to stir up shtuff but he is pretty much alone except for whatever minions (like the Clintons) that he can buy. He is also getting stomped down by govt's all over the world for his BS. So, the idea that there is an 'Illuminati' controlling everything, I find to be ridiculous. There may be some groups that have some influential pull in some areas but not one group that has a grand puba pulling the strings on the entire world.

Influential pull could not account for the entire space program as a conspiracy. It just couldn't happen! And, just to close this out... If you had lived in the sixties and saw all the incremental steps from the the Mercury missions to Apollo 17, I really don't think you would believe all the conspiracies. Your Mason idea would have spanned a decade or more and involved tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of people. There would be more people coming out with 'the truth' than just the occasional oddball on youtube that has no proof.



RabbleRouser said:


> The Tomato ? @uberdriverfornow Believes anyone under 60YO, ☎ Telephones and computers ? are the ?‍♂"boogeyman" ?‍♂


I think he and I have the same question. What is your motivation with your constant drum beat of promoting SDC's? You apparently know that you are like a satanist in church, right?

I'm not going to run down my IT resume' but they have been promoting AI for 60+ years. The LISP computer language was quickly picked up for AI research and that was created in 1958! Look at the fiction like HAL9000 from 2001 or Colossus: The Forbin Project. etc. and there may be more that predate these. It is just within the last 5 years or so that AI systems are finding some actual use.

My point being, regardless of how much hype there is around some tech, there is also a lot of vaporware and dreams and good feelings and stock pumping about the unicorn that has been sighted around the corner. Yes, they can get a computer to drive a car for a little while without a human, and that is remarkable, but it is a far cry from a fully autonomous johnny cab. The roads just aren't consistent enough and the tech robust enough yet. Maybe, eventually, there could be completely autonomous driving but it is not anywhere in the near future. Assisted yes, but fully autonomous - not anytime soon.

And personally, I think they will find that fully autonomous SDC's are the wrong approach and they will be abandoned for something else.

I'm out.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> There are many secret societies and clubs and meetings and ... but that does not prove there is an actual group that controls everything or puts forth conspiracies. There are the assholes out there, like George Soros that is trying to stir up shtuff but he is pretty much alone except for whatever minions (like the Clintons) that he can buy. He is also getting stomped down by govt's all over the world for his BS. So, the idea that there is an 'Illuminati' controlling everything, I find to be ridiculous. There may be some groups that have some influential pull in some areas but not one group that has a grand puba pulling the strings on the entire world.
> 
> Influential pull could not account for the entire space program as a conspiracy. It just couldn't happen! And, just to close this out... If you had lived in the sixties and saw all the incremental steps from the the Mercury missions to Apollo 17, I really don't think you would believe all the conspiracies. Your Mason idea would have spanned a decade or more and involved tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of people. There would be more people coming out with 'the truth' than just the occasional oddball on youtube that has no proof.
> 
> ...


The Tomato's plan is to keep posting article after article in the hopes that just maybe, people might fall for it.

Why is he using that particular strategy?

Because that's all he can do

And just remember- if any UP user claims that I am the Tomato, that only means HE is the Tomato


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato's plan is to keep posting article after article in the hopes that just maybe, people might fall for it.
> 
> Why is he using that particular strategy?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am confused by all the tomato patch stuff and referring to people that haven't posted.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah, I am confused by all the tomato patch stuff and referring to people that haven't posted.
> View attachment 328245


You'll only get it if you've been watching this space for the past two years.

Chances are most people reading this today haven't been reading for two years.

Long story short: The Tomato works for a think tank hired by a conglomerate of real estate developers to try to change people's minds about SDCs. Apparently the biggest challenge any SDC supporter faces is the fact that most people think it's never going to happen (surprise surprise)

So the firm that the Tomato works for has given him the instructions to make people think that hey you know what this robo taxi thing might just happen.

He has been banned so many times and has created so many new usernames and now his strategy is to accuse myself and other users that we are the Tomato

It's weird I know but that's what desperation smells like

Anyway hope that explains what's been going on here for all the newbies


----------

